# Recommend a Single Coil RDA



## Kalashnikov (11/4/18)

Hi Everyone , 

I need some help looking for a single coil Bf Rda. I'm looking for something 24mm that is designed for single coil . not looking for a rda that has a blocker to make it single coil . Any thoughts ?


----------



## Huffapuff (11/4/18)

My personal favourite: the Advken Gorge. Been using it consistently for months now.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (11/4/18)

Huffapuff said:


> My personal favourite: the Advken Gorge. Been using it consistently for months now.


Will watch a review on that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (11/4/18)

nudge rta by geek vape bf pin available in sing and deul

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Salamander (11/4/18)

OBS Engine Nano


----------



## Kalashnikov (11/4/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> nudge rta by geek vape bf pin available in sing and deul


I thought that but the single coil is 22 . looking for a 24 single coil designed , I think the 24 nudge wouldn't benefit off a single build...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (11/4/18)

Salamander said:


> OBS Engine Nano


no bf pin


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (11/4/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> I thought that but the single coil is 22 . looking for a 24 single coil designed , I think the 24 nudge wouldn't benefit off a single build...


no u cant do sing in the deul the deck wont alow it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Faheem777 (11/4/18)

Is there a particular reason you don’t want a 22mm atty?


----------



## Kalashnikov (11/4/18)

Salamander said:


> OBS Engine Nano


I have the crius 2 as a tank. Looking for a rda for this same mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Salamander (11/4/18)

Sorry! I was not concentrating and didn't read properly.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (11/4/18)

Faheem777 said:


> Is there a particular reason you don’t want a 22mm atty?


 The mod is a tube and it's 25mm .so a 22 will look weird .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (11/4/18)

I am in love with the Tobinho RDA that came with my Wismec Luxotic BF Box. It's essentially a 22mm but add the beauty ring to it and it fits a 24mm mod perfectly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (11/4/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I am in love with the Tobinho RDA that came with my Wismec Luxotic BF Box. It's essentially a 22mm but add the beauty ring to it and it fits a 24mm mod perfectly.


 And how's the juice well in rda mode? Or is it more designed for squonking?


----------



## RichJB (11/4/18)

Why do you want a BF RDA when you're using it on a tube?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (11/4/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> And how's the juice well in rda mode? Or is it more designed for squonking?



Works great as an RDA, especially with the 810 drip tip; it has a large enough well to accommodate a good few hits.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (11/4/18)

RichJB said:


> Why do you want a BF RDA when you're using it on a tube?


Well these days pretty much every rda comes with a bf pin . so just so I can use it on a squonk at some point but doesn't need to be bf. Probably shouldn't have put that in the first post


----------



## Kalashnikov (11/4/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Works great as an RDA, especially with the 810 drip tip; it has a large enough well to accommodate a good few hits.


Thanks a lot . let me have a look at some videos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (11/4/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> The mod is a tube and it's 25mm .so a 22 will look weird .



How about the Flave 24mm?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mahir (11/4/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> The mod is a tube and it's 25mm .so a 22 will look weird .



Vape King had Hadaly 25 clones. Kzor said he enjoyed it


----------



## Mahir (11/4/18)

https://www.vapeking.co.za/hadaly-25mm-styled-rda.html?rid


----------



## Pixstar (11/4/18)

Pity about you requiring it to be 24mm because the Nudge 22 is excellent. I use mine with a beauty ring on the Asmodus Luna.
Besides great flavour and ease of use, the Nudge is also very forgiving in the leaking department.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (11/4/18)

Mahir said:


> Vape King had Hadaly 25 clones. Kzor said he enjoyed it


 ah I had that before . that juice well is way to shallow


----------



## Kalashnikov (11/4/18)

Pixstar said:


> Pity about you requiring it to be 24mm because the Nudge 22 is excellent. I use mine with a beauty ring on the Asmodus Luna.
> Besides great flavour and ease of use, the Nudge is also very forgiving in the leaking department.


True I really want that but that will do better on a squonk mod than on my current mod. Would have loved the 24 using that same building deck as the 22

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (11/4/18)

Huffapuff said:


> My personal favourite: the Advken Gorge. Been using it consistently for months now.


This really looks to fit just what I'm looking for . and the juice well looks pretty generous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500 (11/4/18)

If you are after flavour, the Oumier Wasp is fantastic and cheap as chips and 22mm. Most of the time I use the Drop RDA 24mm. I found this to work best for me with a single coil configuration. Probably because I like to vape it at about 35W. It is the bees knees! It doesn't need any kind of adapter for single coil config

Both come with the BF pin

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pixstar (11/4/18)

Mike Vape’s new ReCurve 24mm single coil RDA by Wotofo, should be available soon too. Interesting exterior design...


----------



## r0ckf1re (11/4/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> 
> I need some help looking for a single coil Bf Rda. I'm looking for something 24mm that is designed for single coil . not looking for a rda that has a blocker to make it single coil . Any thoughts ?



The nudge 
Comes with great coils and flavor is very good. 
Easy to build and wick. 




Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixstar (12/4/18)

Pixstar said:


> Mike Vape’s new ReCurve 24mm single coil RDA by Wotofo, should be available soon too. Interesting exterior design...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DS_vaper (12/4/18)

In my opinion the 25mm hadaly would be great if u gonna go str8 into squongking. I have a 23mm and the juice well is very small so u will find yourself dripping allot. But in squonk mod it's got flavour for dayz absolutely a dream machine. I would mb yo for a goon lp I think its 24mm and comes with a squonk pin

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DS_vaper (12/4/18)

Sorry my bad lp is dual only

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/4/18)

Pixstar said:


>



This looks like a really good rda. Thanks man!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (12/4/18)

This looks interesting...
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-anglo-rda-by-hellvape-dukun-vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/4/18)

SergioChasingClouds said:


> This looks interesting...
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-anglo-rda-by-hellvape-dukun-vape


You are right. I was literally just looking at this. Least now i have quite a few options to choose from.


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/5/18)

Huffapuff said:


> My personal favourite: the Advken Gorge. Been using it consistently for months now.


So i ended up getting the Gorge. Im simply amazed at it. loving the deep juice well and the airflow is ridiculously smooth and quiet. thanks for the recommendation. Waiting for my squonk to arrive for its new home.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Huffapuff (22/5/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> So i ended up getting the Gorge. Im simply amazed at it. loving the deep juice well and the airflow is ridiculously smooth and quite. thanks for the recommendation. Waiting for my squonk to arrive for its new home.
> View attachment 132659


I'm so glad you like it  It's such an underrated RDA. It hasn't left my Therion since I got it months ago, despite me getting several new atties since.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/5/18)

Huffapuff said:


> I'm so glad you like it  It's such an underrated RDA. It hasn't left my Therion since I got it months ago, despite me getting several new atties since.


Agreed. It checks nearly every box. The flavour off it is amazing. It definetly seems like a 24mm version of the wasp


----------

